# Coyote Numbers?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Has anyone on here ever seen or heard anything pertaining to the number or coyotes in North Dakota, the Midwest, the U.S?
Just curious if any Game and Fish or U.S Wildlife Organization has ever done a survey on this?

Thanks and Happy New Year :beer: 
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That's a good question. It will be interesting to see if anyone can find any info on that.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

on the minneota dnr website there is a map of minnesota where they are trying to show coyote densities. It looks to me that the map is way off and needs to be redone though. thats all i have found so far.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, that's the problem with a lot of web sites and info. Much of it is out of date.
I didn't mean for anyone to dig around and find anything. I just thought someone may have seen something on TV or heard a report or something that may have mentioned coyote numbers.

Sincerely,
Dan


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

That's a good question. I don't know if the government would be all that honest on the numbers to the public because then the people would know about the over population problem. Here in AZ we sometimes see the G&F shooting at them from helicopters and other aircraft. It started with the fur market dropping off and then they banned trapping on public land a few years ago, which AZ is mostly made up of. So now if you own a small lap dog you cant let it out of your sight and if you own a pet cat it has to stay indoors. Last year my neighbor found parts of his dog next to his tractor. I felt bad, Sherman was a nice little Boston terrier. My custom home builder found parts of his wife's cat behind the house he said that his wife had brought him only two days ago, they just don't last long out here. And these coyotes are getting more educated with surviving around humans. So I try to keep a rifle ready in the house for when I see them on the property. Well if you here about any number count on the yotes let us Know. Thanks 10 gauge


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I know. I've read on a couple of these predator hunting sites about attacks on pets and humans in some cases. I've seen them in downtown Columbus Ohio when I use to drive semi. There's gotta be a lot of them.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

There is probably more than we think there is out there.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Probably not too many left over around Grand Forks in the Fallguys AO. :lol:

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

The last I heard there were an estimated 70,000 coyotes in South Dakota. That was a couple years ago but I gotta believe it is considerly less now with mange. I talked to an ADC man and he said the numbers were down significantly this year. A Third less this year. North Dakota , I don't know about. I presume it is about the same. Just from my own standpoint, I haven't seen nearly the coyotes as last year. You used to see some just driving around out in the country. In all my travels I have just seen a few.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

That almost seems low to me. With the hills of SD there should be a ton of them. ND has good numbers. I have been seeing soo many tracks this year it isn't even funny. We have been getting a few a week. Not even really hunting them. I have seen more this year just running around then the past 5 years. They are coming back. There are more then we think they are smart.

Man being the guy that gets to chase them around in a chopper would be an interesting job. They do game counts with them, they see some MONSTER animals. We hunted a ranch in Montana last year that had a guy come in and take out like 50 coyotes in a day. We were there a month after this. We saw about 15 dogs that day. In about a 5 mile sqare area. Out in Western ND there is way more then over in the Eastern part. IMO


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I haven't even been out a whole lot this year yet (a few all day hunts and a couple stands in a morning prior to pheasant hunting) and I have seen 27 coyotes this season. It's fun when you see them even just driving down the interstate! :lol:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I was seeing a lot of 'yotes early in the fall. Now I'm not seeing much at all. Wrong, I ain't seeing anything now. Hear them and know they are around but I think the deer hunters and bird hunters have them on edge and probably moving more at night.

Dan


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I didn't read everything above, so I hope I am not repeating something someone else has already said.

I think it would be extremely difficult to pin down even a rough number that would be accurate from year to year as yote populations are cyclical following closely with prey animals (rodents, rabbits, etc.)


----------

